# Has anyone heard of 'Robitussin'???



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Ive read that cough medicine can help with cm, has anyone tried this?? Im a little worried pumping 'more' meds into my body but if this works then I will certainly give it a go...! 

Thank you for reading xxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hiya, 

Yeah Im using Robutussin this month... Just 2 table spoons twice a day up until ovulation. First time using it so we'll see how it goes!

Hope x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes I've heard of it too, it thins cm making it easier for sperm  to swim through. It's only a particular type of cough medicine though.


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you ladies, Apparently its very important you take the correct one... Are there all types of Robitussin xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

This might help

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm.html

/links


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, Its robutussin for chesty coughs. The only active ingredient should be guafesin (cant spell!!) Best of luck xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks very much for all the info girls xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi - I've posted some info about making CM friendly for  here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194722.msg3027337#msg3027337


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I put together a list of useful hints and tips for when on clomid and ttc naturally several years ago, along with info on clomid side effects...it's since been merged into a single thread under the mods username...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

Hope that helps

Good luck
Natasha


----------

